# Stealing a satelite dish



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am moving into an apartment complex where i'll be living on the main floor (ie street/parking lot level). My unit has a balcony which I plan on putting my satellite dish on a tripod (can't have them bolted to the actual wall). My question is, is satellite dish theft prevalent? I'm thinking "satellite dish... DTV can locate where it is at any time so why would you steal it?" Am I right or wrong here? People will steal just about anything.

I'm guessing, really, anyone could just walk up to my unit, jump the balcony and walk off with my dish and tripod. It's a very safe part of town and is gated but that doesn't prevent people from strolling about in the 200 unit complex. Are there methods I can use to prevent theft if I get my dish?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The dish itself is not something DirecTV can locate. The smart part of the technology is in the STB, which is inside. While the dish itself has a value, I cannot see someone can easily pawn.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I had the same up set up back in 2000-2002: ground-floor balcony, ungated apt complex. I had the tripod mount sand-bagged for stability. In two years, I never had a problem. Odds are way in your favor and your 'renters' insurance would cover any loss.

Don't worry about it!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dre2112 said:


> I am moving into an apartment complex where i'll be living on the main floor (ie street/parking lot level). My unit has a balcony which I plan on putting my satellite dish on a tripod (can't have them bolted to the actual wall). My question is, is satellite dish theft prevalent? I'm thinking "satellite dish... DTV can locate where it is at any time so why would you steal it?" Am I right or wrong here? People will steal just about anything.
> 
> I'm guessing, really, anyone could just walk up to my unit, jump the balcony and walk off with my dish and tripod. It's a very safe part of town and is gated but that doesn't prevent people from strolling about in the 200 unit complex. Are there methods I can use to prevent theft if I get my dish?


Instead of the tripod, why not go with a non-penetrating roof mount, like I did on my balcony? It took up a little more space on the ground/floor, but it's a lot sturdier and more stable than a tripod. Plus, it's much more difficult to swipe (if anyone would ever want to do that). BTW, sometimes you can get DirecTV to cover the cost of the non-pen mount--not always, but sometimes.


----------



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys!



Lord Vader said:


> Instead of the tripod, why not go with a non-penetrating roof mount, like I did on my balcony? It took up a little more space on the ground/floor, but it's a lot sturdier and more stable than a tripod. Plus, it's much more difficult to swipe (if anyone would ever want to do that). BTW, sometimes you can get DirecTV to cover the cost of the non-pen mount--not always, but sometimes.


what's a non-penetrating roof mount? Is it glued on?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Held down with concrete blocks that fit into slots in the mount


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dre2112 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> what's a non-penetrating roof mount? Is it glued on?


Take a look at this post and you'll see my setup*. For shhits & giggles, read that whole thread while you're at it. 

*The dish is mounted to the non-pen frame and has an extra support arm, just as if it was attached to one's roof or side of a building.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

You might want to check with the apt manager as sometimes they only allow placement on a balcony and signoff by a direct or dish tech and only 2 room install. Living room and a bedroom. Most times, they do not want the dish - they try how to piggyback off the dish and wiring to get free signal use. Some apt allow only dish or direct. At mine , it was direct only, but they pushed comcast cable.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

HFA, you haven't read my thread, have you? Landlords are NOT permitted to restrict the number of rooms into which DBS can be installed. They also cannot prohibit someone--at my complex they have an exclusive agreement with DISH--from obtaining DBS service from a provider that is not tied to the complex.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Several years back (before OTARD), a friend of mine mounted his dish on a pole in a 5 gallon bucket filled with concrete. He then replaced two of the bolts with security bolts making it more difficult for someone if they chose just to take the dish.


----------

